
If you want security, disable hyper-threading, says Linux kernel maintainer - devicetray0
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/29/intel_disable_hyper_threading_linux_kernel_maintainer/
======
the-dude
Didn't one of the main OpenBSD maintainers suggest this like 10-15 years ago?

Unable to find it.

edit : [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-
threading#Security](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading#Security)

"In May 2005, Colin Percival demonstrated that a malicious thread on a Pentium
4 can use a timing attack to monitor the memory access patterns of another
thread with which it shares a cache, allowing the theft of cryptographic
information."

